# Augusto Reyes Maduro Gordo Cigar Review - Decent Monster



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a box of these guys on Cigarbid.com for $40.00. In my opinion it was a good deal. These cigars look beautiful, the smoke was a bit blan...

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Maduro Gordo Cigar Review - Decent Monster


----------

